# howd I do?



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Just finished another ar..... Started a build with a cmmg lower from a 300 blk rifle. I parted out the upper, bought a fire for effect standard ar upper, sold the bolt out of it as well...









Specs:

cmmg lower with cmmg lpk

ffe upper with 1:7 teist chrome lined barrel

noveski bcg

colt carry handle sight

Any good?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well it looks good

but to truly answer your question i would need for you to send it to me,along with a few boxes of ammo

then i can bench test and tell you how ya did


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice. Sneaky will send it to me for a second opinion.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

nice...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will do one better than sneaky, I will pay the shipping , lol


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I may have to take you guys up on that lol, can't find the time to shoot it lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I get to try it out also. I wont need any ammo though. I will work up a good load for it and then send it back to you. Might take a little while though. lol

Looks like that one will work just fine.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

if nothing else

atleast after we all get done testing it for you,it will be well broken in


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

lol well I finally got to take it out, shoots good compared to the last one I had....

first pic is from zeroing it in, the second is just shooting at 100 yds.... It could do a lit better if I was better with the sights and let it cool lol















I see a potential yote rifle....


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful gun!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey David ! Good to see you back here.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Still going to be some dead coyotes from the looks of the targets. I'd keep it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

awww, does this mean you wont be sending it to me for testing? lol

looks like it should do well in the field


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Hey Youngdon likewise.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Im a purist, I would throw a fixed stock on her. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Got one coming in, ordered from rra.... Have a bad feeling about getting the carbine buffer off, I staked it a while ago....


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

FarmallH said:


> Got one coming in, ordered from rra.... Have a bad feeling about getting the carbine buffer off, I staked it a while ago....


Its not bad depending on how hard you staked it. Usually takes a little extra oomf.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

a little more traditional, have a kac ras drop in rail on the way for it.... Thank you for the comments.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That does look better with the new stock. :thumbsup: :gunshooting:


----------

